# Vaping While Driving



## Silver (10/12/13)

Hi all

What have been your experiences on vaping while driving?

Today i was off to Pretoria from JHB in the rain. 

Loved the fact i didnt have to open my window. One of the many perks of vaping. Only problem was that visibility was poor on the road with the rain pelting down. Then i took a triple inhale and when i exhaled, i could actually not see anything. There was too much vapour. It dissipated after a few seconds, but those few seconds got me quite scared i have to admit. 

Moral of the story - when vaping in your car in the rain, exhale to the side not in front of you

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Golf (10/12/13)

So im veryyyyy new to vaping, so still chasing clouds. I get super excited while vaping. I find myself dropping the sunvisor looking in the mirror at #groeniediedrak 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ET (11/12/13)

vaping whilst driving is awesome as long as you take a few precautions. better than stinkies. i actually used to think of regular trips i made in terms of : trip to work is 2 cigs long, driving to visit my mom is around 8 cigs long, etc

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

i love the fact that i can vape and drive- its the most awesome feeling ever.

now, after being 6 months off stinkies, i can actually smell when the person driving infront of me is smoking.

now in summer, aircon on, windows closed, vaping on  i love it

btw, do u think the traffic department will ever come out with a law that u not allowed to change the settings on ur electronic mod while driving???

thought about this yesterday afternoon on my way home from work. i held my device in my hand the same way i would hold my cellphone. if a cop had to see me he would have surely thought i was using my cellphone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/12/13)

I skipped a red light while dripping my nimbus last week. Lucky it was quiet intersection.
Not dripping in car any more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I skipped a red light while dripping my nimbus last week. Lucky it was quiet intersection.
> Not dripping in car any more.


Another one feeding me straight lines...get a Reo and don't skip red lights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Agree with all your comments!

As for our traffic dept banning fiddling with electronic mods while driving, i really dont think so  LOL. But i'd love to see the look on a traffic cops face if he stops someone for something and the guy gets out of his car puffing a massive cloud on a top end device.


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

well i am going to be doing the long haul on the 5th and i am really looking forward to it , just need to work out if i will need a second battery for the trip , hadn't even thought about being able to keep my window up . hmmmm . interesting and the aircon . hmmmm . this is seriously getting better and better ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/13)

travel safe

a car adapter charger would be great for your trip


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

well i just tried plugging in my charge adapter into the USB port on my radio , it says it worked !! says it was charging .. just dunno if i would trust it ..


----------



## Riaz (20/12/13)

Rowan Francis said:


> well i just tried plugging in my charge adapter into the USB port on my radio , it says it worked !! says it was charging .. just dunno if i would trust it ..


 
just make sure your music doesnt start playing through your ecig and you have to vape from your car radio

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (20/12/13)

I used the iTaste VV in pass-through mode with the cigarette lighter while driving to durbs yesterday, love vaping on a long drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (20/12/13)

ah, i knew there was a reason for the weather improving here. you're visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Doesnt it scare you to use the car charger? Lol the exploding batteries all happened with car chargers so I dont know if I would have the balls to do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

something i have always done when charging off usb is feel the battery and charger unit , if it gets hot - stop .


----------



## Silver (20/12/13)

When i charge my battery on the AC adaptor at home, it does get a bit warm but not very hot.


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

warm is normal , hot is not ... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/13)

All these straight lines are driving me nuts....but I will not give in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (20/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Doesnt it scare you to use the car charger? Lol the exploding batteries all happened with car chargers so I dont know if I would have the balls to do it



Haven't had a problem so far, will give an update should that change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (20/12/13)

I love the other drivers vases when I vape and they all hanging out there windows with there cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

it is awesome!!! I always try to make as many clouds as possible haha love seeing them try to compete with cigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/12/13)

haha they cant compete


----------

